# Denali Poodles



## chiuy (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi PF, 

I have been looking for a mini for a few months now, and thanks to the suggested questions/considerations and recommended breeders I've found on PF, I've been able to shortlist down to a few breeders in my general area (Ontario). 

One of those is Denali Poodles who just so happens to have 2 pups left of exactly what my partner and I are looking for (red boy). 

However, I'm having a lot of difficulty getting in touch with the breeder beyond her first Facebook reply confirming that she did have available pups. I have tried calling the number listed on CKC, emailing, and following up on Facebook (yes, I'm probably being annoying). 

It seems that red minis are harder to come by in my area, and I'd really prefer to pick up in-person rather than ship which is why I haven't looked a little bit further away. Because there are only 2 left, I am keen to get in touch with her ASAP. 

Wondering if anyone has any experience dealing with this breeder and might have some advice on the best way to get in touch. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

She was on my shortlist too when I was looking for my mini. I had the same issue with communication. I hope you will hear from her soon. I ended up getting my mini from another breeder.


----------



## chiuy (Jul 10, 2019)

asuk said:


> She was on my shortlist too when I was looking for my mini. I had the same issue with communication. I hope you will hear from her soon. I ended up getting my mini from another breeder.


Oh, no :/ Thanks for the insight though. 

Do you mind sharing the breeder that you ended up going with? Your profile pic looks like you also have a red mini, which is what we're looking for!


----------

